# How to type semi-proper english on a forum in a nutshell



## Poke (May 31, 2009)

I think the use of language on many forums, including this one, has degraded severely. I understand the occasional typo, or tongue-tie, but when I read through a post and cannot understand the message, or have to re-read it, that makes me angry.

Here are 5 things to ask yourself before hitting the notorious 'submit new thread' or 'post reply' button(Main points and mistake examples in bold/underlined):

1. where are the c*A*pital *L*etters?
When you *start a sentence*(Right after a period, exclamation point, or question mark), *there should be a capital letter*. Also, *proper nouns* such as New York, or Virginia should be capitalized. *'I' should be capitalized while 'me' should not be capitalized. Proper names* should also be capitalized.
_Improper_: "if it were Me out there, i would try harder."
_Proper_: "If it were me out there, I would try harder."

2. Where did I put the punctuation*.*
This one is simple. *There should be a period after every complete thought, a question mark after a question, an exclamation point after an exclamation, and commas to break up run on sentences and lists.*
_Improper_: "Why is it that you do not understand why I am the best I am the biggest fastest and strongest."
_Proper_: "Why is it that you do not understand that I am the best? I am the biggest, the fastest, and the strongest."

3. *Wherearethewordsspaced*?
This is an unusually obvious and easy concept which should not be overlooked. You need to hit the *Largest button on the keyboard*(Thank you for reminding me of other layouts, changed it to make it non-discriminant). There should also be *A space after punctuation*(Thank you for bombarding me with that one).
_Improper_: "I really enjoyeating alot of food."
_Proper_: "I really enjoy eating a lot of food."
*Any suggestions for better examples on this one, tell me... no need to point out this one being a failure.*

4. *Is* my words making sense, *maybe*?
Another simple concept. *Do not put words like 'maybe' at the end of a sentence. Plural words should have 'are' in front instead of 'is'. If you reread a sentence and you have trouble understanding it, chances are, we will not understand it.*
_Improper_: "Is you sometimes the one who maybe has tooken my pretty watch, maybe?"
_Proper_: "Are you the one who sometimes steals my lovely watch when I am not looking."

5. Do I use quotation marks?
I don't even care if you punctuate correctly around the quotation marks, because there are a billion rules. *But if you are saying he said, "this," or she said, "that," at least let us members of the forum know that you are saying what someone else said. In addition to this, if you are trying to tell what someone said do not type, "He said, "That I was supposed to."" If you use he said that or she said that, please do not use quotes.*
_Improper_: 'I remember when you said "that I was a terribly awful person"'
_Proper_: 'I remember when you said, "You are a terribly awful person."'
_*OR*_*:* 'I remember when you said that I was a terribly awful person.'

6. Do I use proper words? (Thank you, mcciff2112)
This one particularly annoys me. Using words(not) like "u" instead of "you" is terribly annoying. Another one that catches my eye is "wat" instead of "what." Would it kill you to hit the H key every now and again?
_Improper_: "Wat r u doin tonite wen i am at the stor?"
_Proper_: "What are you doing tonight, while I am at the store?"

I hope this guide has given you the motivation to type in a slightly more clear, more precise English which may prevent blindness from all the squinting to try to overlook errors.

If you are one of the people for whom the post was created, thank you for reading... really... thank you for hopefully trying to absorb something out of this.

If you find any errors, or things which must be added in this post, please tell me.

Edit: I just noticed, my title is an epic fail... run-on.

Typed proper and improper usage of sentences, as suggested by jacob15728.


----------



## Samlambert (May 31, 2009)

No offense, but reading this nearly made me cry. You made so many mistakes it's not even funny. Some obvious one: "2. Where did I put the punctuation.", "If you find any errors on this post, or additions, please tell me.", "If you are on of the people".

It's somewhat ironic that you are trying to teach us how to type in proper English when you are making so many mistakes.

Still, thanks for trying, I'm sure some people will get something out of this.

(Epic fail on the title btw)


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> No offense, but reading this nearly made me cry. You made so many mistakes it's not even funny. Some obvious one: "2. Where did I put the punctuation.", "4. Is my words making sense, maybe?", "If you find any errors on this post, or additions, please tell me.", "If you are on of the people".
> 
> It's somewhat ironic that you are trying to teach us how to type in proper English when you are making so many mistakes.
> 
> Still, thanks for trying, I'm sure some people will get something out of this.



You passed the test. I bolded AND underlined those mistakes, if you were paying attention.

Edit: *facepalms self* Maybe you opened it before I bolded/underlined my mistakes.(but again, so obviously on purpose.)


----------



## Samlambert (May 31, 2009)

Poke said:


> Samlambert said:
> 
> 
> > No offense, but reading this nearly made me cry. You made so many mistakes it's not even funny. Some obvious one: "2. Where did I put the punctuation.", "4. Is my words making sense, maybe?", "If you find any errors on this post, or additions, please tell me.", "If you are on of the people".
> ...



What about "If you find any errors on this post, or additions, please tell me.", "If you are on of the people". then?

And yes, I posted before you underlined.

Im not trying to be rude btw, Im just trying to save you from a massive Pochmann ownage.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> Poke said:
> 
> 
> > Samlambert said:
> ...



It's *Almost*(Thank you for pointing out *again*, BTW) 1 AM... and I need something to do... they will be fixed.

I need to quit posting in my semi-conscious state.


----------



## Samlambert (May 31, 2009)

Poke said:


> Samlambert said:
> 
> 
> > Poke said:
> ...



It's *after* 1 AM

(Should be past, not after)


----------



## 4Chan (May 31, 2009)

Yayy, I've noticed that speedsolving as a forum is changing, ever so slightly.
More arguements, and many stupid posts.
Like religion threads. D:

As more members join, there are younger members who are inherently less mature due to their young age.

Im glad to see that people are now paying attention to grammar, like other major internet forums.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> Poke said:
> 
> 
> > Samlambert said:
> ...



Thank you for pointing that out... I'm performing terribly on my english right now, I meant to say almost.


----------



## Samlambert (May 31, 2009)

Poke said:


> Thank you for pointing that out... I m doing terribly on my english right now, I meant to say almost.



At least you are trying, unlike about 90% of the users in this forum. 

Btw, it should be "in this post" (in your first post)


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> Poke said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for pointing that out... I m doing terribly on my english right now, I meant to say almost.
> ...



Found a mistake in that sentence... at least I think... *performing terribly* sounds better than doing terribly anyway.




Samlambert said:


> Btw, it should be "in this post" (in your first post)



Why must you assume that I mean "inside" and not "on top of"?


----------



## Samlambert (May 31, 2009)

Poke said:


> Samlambert said:
> 
> 
> > Poke said:
> ...



I would've said "my English is terrible right now" instead, sounds much better.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2009)

You have the right to your own opinion.


----------



## Samlambert (May 31, 2009)

Poke said:


> You have the right to your own opinion.



"You have the right to have your own opinion"


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> Poke said:
> 
> 
> > You have the right to your own opinion.
> ...



I like my way better. I'm gonna keep it.

Edit: I'd be the one cross examining all of your English errors if I *wasn't* so tired at the moment. Or maybe you would still Poke at every one of my little errors.



Samlambert said:


> No offense, but reading this nearly made me cry. You made so many mistakes it's not even funny. Some obvious one: "2. Where did I put the punctuation.", "If you find any errors on this post, or additions, please tell me.", "If you are on of the people".



Found one: Your sentence should be, "Some obvious one*s*"


----------



## mcciff2112 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for doing this. It's about time someone took the time to make a thread like this. I think I might explode the next time I see another "u" instead of "you."


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2009)

mcciff2112 said:


> Thanks for doing this. It's about time someone took the time to make a thread like this. I think I might explode the next time I see another "u" instead of "you."



I'm taking that as a suggestion.


----------



## Samlambert (May 31, 2009)

Poke said:


> Samlambert said:
> 
> 
> > Poke said:
> ...



Tell that to my english teacher, she's the one that insisted that it wasn't taking an s when some was preceeding, even though I found it quite strange I took her words for it.

Oh btw, "if I *weren't*" "*E*nglish errors"


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2009)

Why do I even take your advice? Your location says Canada, and I'm from hillbilly land, so what is to say I do not speak a different dialect?


----------



## Samlambert (May 31, 2009)

Poke said:


> Why do I even take your advice? You're location says Canada, and I'm from hillbilly land, so what is to say I do not speak a different dialect?



Unless you are from a very specific location, I'm fairly sure you are speaking a different "language" and not a different "dialect".

Also, my primary language is French and if you don't want to take my advices that's your problem, but looking at your mistakes I'd consider them.

Oh and by the way, *You're* location

It's 1:31 AM now, so I'm going to bed. Try not to fail that bad next time.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> Poke said:
> 
> 
> > Why do I even take your advice? You're location says Canada, and I'm from hillbilly land, so what is to say I do not speak a different dialect?
> ...



I know I'm getting loopy when I mix up your and you're... night.

EDIT:


Samlambert said:


> Poke said:
> 
> 
> > Why do I even take your advice? You're location says Canada, and I'm from hillbilly land, so what is to say I do not speak a different dialect?
> ...



"...if you don't want to take my *advices*..." Could be right, but I've never heard it that way.



Samlambert said:


> Poke said:
> 
> 
> > Samlambert said:
> ...


 
English is capitalized because it is a proper noun(a a language, at least).


----------



## ThatGuy (May 31, 2009)

You forgot spelling: there are these things called firefox/chrome/(idk opera and new IE) that have built in spell check exactly like Word. (Of course, different country stuff like color and colour and etc are good.)


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 31, 2009)

Poke said:


> You need to hit the *giant button* located *below the C, V, B, N, and M keys..*


*

That's discrimination against dvorak users. WE Dvorakians are a small but passionate clan of people who insist that q j k x b m and w are the letters above the spacebar.*


----------



## Dene (May 31, 2009)

I won't even get started on destroying your post. I will just point out two things:
1) Since when was one meant to put two spaces after punctiation? That's certainly news to me. I have to admit, doing this kind of looks strange... Don't you think? (I notice that this is automatically fixed when you make a post, so I guess the forum thinks it's a stupid idea too.)
2) There is a space between a word, and an open bracket. Only once did you do this (in the edit too, mind you), so I assume you just epicly fail.

EDIT: Oh yea I was going to say what Ethan said too. You epic keyboard fail too.


----------



## qqwref (May 31, 2009)

You don't put two spaces after punctuation. That is an outdated way of doing things, from the typewriter era, which is only suitable for fixed-width fonts. I believe the reasoning was that it helped you see when sentences were beginning. Variable-width fonts, like the ones that most people use to view this forum, are actually _designed_ to look better with one space after punctuation. That is, if you don't put one space after punctuation, your writing will probably look weird.

By the way, the following thread may be useful for grammar. It's more detailed/extensive, and probably better written, than your tutorial:
http://www.flashflashrevolution.com/vbz/showthread.php?t=18770


----------



## Ton (May 31, 2009)

Poke said:


> 6. Do I use proper words? (Thank you, McCiff2112)
> This one particularly annoys me. Using words(not) like "u" instead of "you" is terribly annoying. Another one that catches my eye is "wat" instead of "what." Would it kill you to hit the H key every now and again?



I was not aware that *"what."* , the quotation needs a punctuation in the quotation


----------



## blah (May 31, 2009)

This is embarrassing.


----------



## Nevrino (May 31, 2009)

Not everyone got english as their native language you know, so using proper words and sentences can be hard for us. As long as people try to write understandable I dont see the point in complaining on a multinational forum.


----------



## Musje (May 31, 2009)

I think my english is pretty good. 

As long as people try it, it's ok for me. 
Not everyone is native english and people still need to learn so mistakes aren't THAT bad. Though simply not taking the effort to write whole words (wat, u etc.) can annoy me sometimes.


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 31, 2009)

> Another one that catches my eye is "wat" instead of "what." Would it kill you to hit the H key every now and again?



What people don't seem to know is that "what" and "wat" aren't substitutable.

"What" has many different uses, just check a dictionary.

"wat" on the other hand only has one:
Its the only proper response to something that makes absolutely no sense.
Also, "wat" should only be said on it's own, never in a sentence and should never be capitalized and does not need a period.

Example for when to use "what" or "wat"
1: I accidentially a whole coke bottle.
2: You accidentially what?
1: A whole coke bottle.
2: wat


----------



## qqwref (May 31, 2009)

Yes, sometimes it is appropriate to use improper English because you are making a reference to something. I'm not going to lie, knowing what the best thing to say is can be rather complicated.


----------



## soccerking813 (May 31, 2009)

There are very few times that I have a hard time understanding what someone is saying. And who is actually going to read this and use what you say in their posts?

IMO this is just a waste of space on the forums.


----------



## RuNeSCaPeR133 (May 31, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> There are very few times that I have a hard time understanding what someone is saying. And who is actually going to read this and use what you say in their posts?
> 
> IMO this is just a waste of space on the forums.


 WIN!!12345


----------



## jacob15728 (May 31, 2009)

I think you should give more examples. You should actually type up correct example sentences and incorrect ones. This would be very helpful and would make it easier to understand.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2009)

qqwref said:


> You don't put two spaces after punctuation. That is an outdated way of doing things, from the typewriter era, which is only suitable for fixed-width fonts. I believe the reasoning was that it helped you see when sentences were beginning. Variable-width fonts, like the ones that most people use to view this forum, are actually _designed_ to look better with one space after punctuation. That is, if you don't put one space after punctuation, your writing will probably look weird.
> 
> By the way, the following thread may be useful for grammar. It's more detailed/extensive, and probably better written, than your tutorial:
> http://www.flashflashrevolution.com/vbz/showthread.php?t=18770


I have been taught that way, so I guess I learned something new.



d4m4s74 said:


> > Another one that catches my eye is "wat" instead of "what." Would it kill you to hit the H key every now and again?
> 
> 
> What people don't seem to know is that "what" and "wat" aren't substitutable.
> ...


 
Didn't know that either. But for most cases, "what" should be said instead of "wat."


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 31, 2009)

Ton said:


> Poke said:
> 
> 
> > 6. Do I use proper words? (Thank you, McCiff2112)
> ...



In that sentence "what" is the end of the sentence, so it does need a period, and punctuation does need to be inside the quotation marks.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > Poke said:
> ...



Thank you for clarifying that one. He said that and I wasn't sure where to place the period.



blah said:


> This is embarrassing.



I'm embarrassed by how badly I've failed, too.


----------



## Dene (May 31, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > Poke said:
> ...



_Actually_ this depends on where you are from. It is in fact another distinction between the (proper) British way of writing, and the (butchered) American way.
In British-English you put the full stop or comma after the quotation marks, inverted commas, or brackets. In American-English you put the full stop or comma inside.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 31, 2009)

That's something I've never heard before. Now I know that when typing with non Americans, the grammar rule that everyone complained about in second grade is actually wrong.


----------



## shoot1510 (May 31, 2009)

Thank you, 
Now I learn to speak proper english and grammar.
Probability now 60% of the time I won't get caught by the Grammar Police.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9_kahA_wQo

YAY! I KNOW ENGLISH!!


----------



## PatrickJameson (May 31, 2009)

guise i k cause i no gramer an how 2 spel


----------



## JBCM627 (May 31, 2009)

Dene said:


> 1) Since when was one meant to put two spaces after punctiation? That's certainly news to me. I have to admit, doing this kind of looks strange... Don't you think? (I notice that this is automatically fixed when you make a post, so I guess the forum thinks it's a stupid idea too.)


Well, this is really just a result of how the html is displayed. It looks like a small bug in the forum... the 'space' characters aren't properly escaped unless you use code tags of some sort.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > 1) Since when was one meant to put two spaces after punctiation? That's certainly news to me. I have to admit, doing this kind of looks strange... Don't you think? (I notice that this is automatically fixed when you make a post, so I guess the forum thinks it's a stupid idea too.)
> ...



Is this why indentation does nothing on the forum?


----------



## JBCM627 (May 31, 2009)

Poke said:


> Is this why indentation does nothing on the forum?


This is indented.​


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Poke said:
> 
> 
> > Is this why indentation does nothing on the forum?
> ...


How do you do this...​...without the big space between the indent?


----------



## Samlambert (May 31, 2009)

You have no idea how funny this is. Dude, stop trying to teach us how to write properly in English, you are just making way too many mistakes. Oh and when you say something like "english words", english doesn't take a capital letter because it's used as an adjective. There are a lot of other mistakes I could correct you made, but I think you've gotten enough *cough cough* I've never *hear* *cough cough*. Seriously, if you want to be such a grammar nazi, at least make sure not to make such stupid mistakes.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 31, 2009)

English in a smaller nutshell: beginning is spelled with two n's, not two g's.
You're means you are, your is possessive.


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> You have no idea how funny this is. Dude, stop trying to teach us how to write properly in English, you are just making way too many mistakes. Oh and when you say something like "english words", english doesn't take a capital letter because it's used as an adjective. There are a lot of other mistakes I could correct you made, but I think you've gotten enough *cough cough* I've never *hear* *cough cough*. Seriously, if you want to be such a grammar nazi, at least make sure not to make such stupid mistakes.



If it's funny, why do you care if I stop. What reason do I have to care what other people, *who I don't even know, *think about me. I'm not trying to be a grammar nazi, I thought you realized that I was just joking around(even though I thought all of those errors were actually errors). If this were not the thread it was, I would not be saying anything. The post is already made, I've already made the mistakes, and I will stand by it even if it is littered with grammatical errors.

As you probably already know, I am not the most accurate typer(I know it's not a word) in the world. 

I make these posts because I get bored living in the middle of nowhere and have nothing better to do than browse these forums. I guess I could stay at my computer, and delve deeper into the english language, work on my typing accuracy, and work onto projecting my thoughts and ideas to an audience which is, as a group, above average in intelligence(thank you, ThatGuy... BTW you don't poke Poke). You may not be able to tell right now, but I keep typing because I enjoy learning from my mistakes.


----------



## ThatGuy (May 31, 2009)

Shouldn't it be: average in *intelligence*?
(don't hate me or I'll poke you)


----------



## qqwref (May 31, 2009)

Dene said:


> _Actually_ this depends on where you are from. It is in fact another distinction between the (proper) British way of writing, and the (butchered) American way.
> In British-English you put the full stop or comma after the quotation marks, inverted commas, or brackets. In American-English you put the full stop or comma inside.



Ah, an example where British English is better. This is good to know. (I still think it is wrong to use spellings like colour or centre, though.)


----------



## Poke (Jun 1, 2009)

I just don't think punctuation after quotation doesn't look right, even in the cases where there is supposed to be punctuation after quotation. There are a few cases in american English.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jun 1, 2009)

*sigh*Ilostmyspacebar.


----------



## Poke (Jun 1, 2009)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> *sigh*Ilostmyspacebar.



Try_using_underscores.


----------



## Johannes91 (Jun 1, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> English in a smaller nutshell: beginning is spelled with two n's, not two g's.


I see three n's and two g's.



Poke said:


> I just don't think punctuation after quotation doesn't look right


Same here. I think it does look right.

Why no space before opening parens?


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 1, 2009)

whatever. As opposed to beggining.


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 1, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> There are a lot of other mistakes I could correct you made



Nice. 

The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 10 characters.


----------



## Ellis (Jun 1, 2009)

Johannes91 said:


> Poke said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't think punctuation after quotation doesn't look right
> ...



High five


----------



## Poke (Jun 1, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> Samlambert said:
> 
> 
> > There are a lot of other mistakes I could correct you made
> ...



Finally, an obvious english mistake. Your English isn't perfect either.


----------



## Ellis (Jun 1, 2009)

Poke said:


> Finally, an obvious english mistake.


So obvious that you didn't catch it. 


Poke said:


> Your English isn't perfect either.


And he didn't make this thread. You look silly btw.


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 1, 2009)

Poke said:


> jacob15728 said:
> 
> 
> > Samlambert said:
> ...



My English is good enough to allow me to form coherent sentences that can be easily understood by others. Small intricacies in the language are of little concern to me when I am making forum posts.


----------



## Poke (Jun 1, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Poke said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, an obvious english mistake.
> ...



I caught it, he beat me to it, though. I was just reading through the old posts and noticed it. I probably noticed it as the message I was quoting had been posted.

And I know I look silly. I would have quit posting if I cared what people thought about me. I realize I failed. And failed. And failed, and failed, and failed, and failed. But by failing I am making myself better at what I am failing at. I am only finding these errors, as I said earlier, because I have absolutely nothing better to do.


----------



## RuNeSCaPeR133 (Jun 1, 2009)

wat the heck!?


----------



## Stefan (Jun 1, 2009)

WHAAAAAT?!?

(That was my reaction after reading the first page when I saw there are six more (which I'm so not going to read (you guys have way too much time)))


----------



## Poke (Jun 1, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> WHAAAAAT?!?
> 
> (That was my reaction after reading the first page when I saw there are six more (which I'm so not going to read (you guys have way too much time)))



To boil it down for you, I failed. Epically.


----------



## andyt1992 (Jun 6, 2009)

"Are you the one who sometimes steals my lovely watch when I am not looking."

Should it not have a question mark after it?


----------



## Poke (Jun 6, 2009)

The question mark should be inside the quotes... at least here in America.


----------



## jcuber (Jun 6, 2009)

Who doesn't use two spaces after punctuation? I always use it and it looks fine to me. I was taught that way since I started typing.


----------



## Jude (Jun 6, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Who doesn't use two spaces after punctuation?



Me.


----------



## Ellis (Jun 6, 2009)

Jude said:


> jcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Who doesn't use two spaces after punctuation?
> ...



And me.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jun 6, 2009)

Ellis said:


> Jude said:
> 
> 
> > jcuber said:
> ...



And I, it's just that I'm too lazy...


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 6, 2009)

I've never used two spaces after punctuation.. Are you supposed to? Lol


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 6, 2009)

I applaud the effort, but I think the problem is that people are too lazy to type properly (not including people who's native language isn't English), not that they don't know how.


----------



## Dene (Jun 6, 2009)

Hang on, let's be clear. It is _not_ "proper" to type with two spaces. That is an outdated practise that was needed in primitive times. To any noobs that think using two spaces is in any way necessary anymore: Get with the program.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 6, 2009)

My native language is English, and this is the first time I have ever heard of using two spaces after punctuation. Does that make me lazy?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 6, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> I've never used two spaces after punctuation.. Are you supposed to? Lol



Not at all


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 8, 2009)

Dene said:


> Hang on, let's be clear. It is _not_ "proper" to type with two spaces. That is an outdated practise that was needed in primitive times. To any noobs that think using two spaces is in any way necessary anymore: Get with the program.





Wow, I grew up in "primitive times". Supposedly the reason for this practice was that it was helpful with monospaced fonts. I was taught how to type on a typewriter, so it was still considered the "correct thing" to use two spaces after punctuation. Since then I haven't bothered to learn to switch; it's so automatic for me to put the second space in. Anyway, most of you guys can't tell, since the extra space gets removed when you post here. I put 2 spaces after the punctuation marks when typing this post.

I guess this is just another proof I'm an old fogey.


----------



## Dene (Jun 8, 2009)

Yes you are  . But you're a coooooool old fogey!


----------



## Kian (Jun 8, 2009)

Like Mike, I was always taught to use two spaces as well. As a result, I still type in that fashion. It comes from the old rules for typewriters but I still feel it looks better and more professional.

Then again, I am old.


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jun 8, 2009)

I heard about typing with two spaces, but I never actually did it...

Wow... This is actually a good guide. Unfortunately, most people don't care about spelling or anything of the sort. My brother still "tipes lik dis" apparently, it makes him look cool online... Of course he's 10...


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 9, 2009)

TANKEZ

N0w Iz [email protected] SP3L7Z!!!


----------



## Poke (Jun 9, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> TANKEZ
> 
> N0w Iz [email protected] SP3L7Z!!!


 
w0w ur 1mpruving a1r3dy!!!!!!11111one111!!1!oneone!one!!!![/l33t]


----------



## royzabeast (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm on page 4, and I'm just going to say that we're all haters.


----------



## shelley (Jun 9, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> Oh and when you say something like "english words", english doesn't take a capital letter because it's used as an adjective.



Wrong.

I haven't bothered to read through the entire thread, but I've seen enough to be able to say this thread is full of fail.


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 9, 2009)

royzabeast said:


> I'm on page 4, and I'm just going to say that we're all haters.



I just read the whole thing to page 9, and I must say I hate Poke and Samlambert. Grammar wars: omg omg omg you mispelled THIS! YOU'RE SO DUMB! NO YOU'RE SO DUMB. That's what this whole thing looks like to me. Oh and if I mispelled something on here, **** you.


----------



## Johannes91 (Jun 9, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> Oh and if I *mispelled* something on here, **** you.


Ha.

Btw this is only the 3rd page for me.


----------



## blah (Jun 9, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Ah, an example where British English is *better*. This is good to know. (I still think it is *wrong to use spellings like colour or centre*, though.)



Better as in more systematic?

Out of curiosity, and since no one bothered to ask, why do you think it's wrong?


----------



## Poke (Jun 18, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> royzabeast said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on page 4, and I'm just going to say that we're all haters.
> ...



I thought we were joking... it's something to do at 1 AM when I get bored.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jun 18, 2009)

I r always speech good grammer on here andforums, i read good too and use pucntua tion alot!


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 18, 2009)

somerandomkidmike said:


> I r always speech good grammer on here andforums, i read good too and use pucntua tion alot!



Very good my bright, young student! Take a gold star for participation and excellence in language!


----------



## JL58 (Jun 18, 2009)

Thanks to somerandomkidmike. You made me laugh.

English is not my first language, yet I am trying my best to deal with it in a respectful way. I receive daily emails in SMS style from English native people. It used to offend me: why should I put so much energy in trying to be integrated when indigenous think they can be forgiven? 

This is a very international forum - one of the things I like about it. As much as I respect Dene's perfectionist approach to the language (Dene, I do appreciate your style every now and then  the main purpose of this forum is informational, not linguistic, grammatical or punctuationist. I really enjoy reading people from the other sides of the world sharing their points of view on subjects that matter to me - regardless of their origin, language skills or international exposure. I am already amazed by the amount of people who demonstrate a half-decent English writing skill when coming from countries like Korea or Japan , where the syntax and character set is as removed from mine as I am from anti-matter... 

You might wonder about those who have the correct skills/background and decided not to use it. As offensive as I can find it, I would put it back in contact: does it matter? Should I immediately dismiss her/his opinion because of poor language usage? Is the world moving towards a simpler form of expression? 

And for those of you who still wonder: the reason English is the 3rd spoken language on the planet is only because they are so many dialects in India. Would you prefer this forum to be in Chinese, Spanish? 

Thanks to all of you trying so hard to participate with your polycultural attempts. Thanks to all of us.


----------



## jcuber (Jun 18, 2009)

My elementary school taught me to type, and the librarian who taught us was REALLY old. That explains that now. I will no longer use two spaces after a sentence, even though none of you will ever be able to tell.


----------

